
Austrian far-right presidential hopeful soundly defeated - atmosx
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-austria-election-idUSKBN13S0W0
======
dang
Not on topic for Hacker News:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Since HN has been on a political binge just like everybody else has, we're
going to do what some people do after a festival and have a cleanse. Starting
tomorrow, it'll be Political Detox Week on HN. During this week, all primarily
political stories will be off-topic. We'll kill them when we see them and
invite users to flag them. We'll do this for a week, just to see what happens.

We need to clarify what HN is and isn't. What HN is: a place for intellectual
curiosity and thoughtful discussion. What it is not: a political, ideological,
national, racial, or religious battlefield. Accounts that use HN primarily for
the latter are abusing the site. We ban such accounts.

Note that word "primarily". This seems to be a good test to distinguish
ordinary HN users, who are here for a wide range of interests that
occasionally include political ones, from the ideologically committed sort of
commenters who don't seem to care about other things and come here to argue
against their enemies. We'd like those commenters to understand that they are
really looking for a different kind of site. They need to find another, or
maybe start a new one.

More here for those interested:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13096750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13096750).

~~~
atmosx
Sorry @dang, I missed that.

~~~
dang
No worries; as you can see, the problem is more in the rapid upvotes than the
original submission.

------
thembones
In my opinion, these types of articles should stop making the front pages of
Hacker News. They aren't generally relevant in anyway to the greater community
of readers on here. There are plenty of different sites that specialize in
non-geek culture related things, but that isn't why the bulk of us come to
this site. Just my opinion, however I also agree, I could just as easily not
click on it.

~~~
mgiannopoulos
There was plenty of discussion in relation to the US election though
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Trump&sort=byPopularity&prefix...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Trump&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

